# 5th Annual Benefit race for the American Cancer society June 1st



## brownie374

Save the date!June 1st 2014 Medora Avenue Raceway Portage Indiana glss rules.Fat Tire,skinny tire,and Indy tjets.Doors will open at 10Am raffles at 12:30 then racing.5th annual race to benefit the American Cancer Society Relay For Life.I am on a team with my Wife at the local relay and this is one of the ways we raise money for the relay.$20 entry fee gets plaques for 1st-3rd in the A&B mains for fat and skinny tire classes and indy will be one main.,a full day of tjet racing,and pizza and wings.Please come out and help me make this a success, last year we raised over $2000.00!Besides the entry fees we have raffles and any donations are accepted.Also help with door prizes and raffle prizes are appreciated, just please make them slot car related.All donations are tax deductible.I will supply the food and the plaques and all proceeds go to the relay.


----------



## Sundance

*Race*

I have the date set. I will build one of my car trailers to raffle off. :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*race*

ill be there


----------



## Gerome

Looks like a good date. I'm gonna try to make it.


----------



## ajd350

There will be 2 A&J Race Jets in the raffle again this year.


----------



## brownie374

ajd350 said:


> There will be 2 A&J Race Jets in the raffle again this year.


Very cool maybe I can win one this year or just buy it from Verb or Gerome!:wave:


----------



## honda27

*race*

im going to win both hehe:wave:


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> im going to win both hehe:wave:


You are too fast already!


----------



## honda27

*race*

but I like al,s cars there faster then mine lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

ajd350 said:


> There will be 2 A&J Race Jets in the raffle again this year.


Cool, I have one a car every year so far, from Al (the Young) DeYoung. Dont count on winning one Swish, maybe I will sell it to you lol :dude:


----------



## honda27

*race*

just needs to be moved up.


----------



## brownie374

Step up guys I need help with door prizes and raffle prizes.ALL proceeds go to the charity and I can provide receipts if you need them.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Sundance said:


> I have the date set. I will build one of my car trailers to raffle off. :thumbsup:


Hey Tim,

I'll make this race. Need to know the details of the cars so I can build some for the race. June 1st is marked. Portage isn't that far away. Should be fun.

Randy.


----------



## 9finger hobbies

Computer has been down for weeks. Finally able to see what's been goin' on with my friends. I'll be there. I'll send you a box of door prizes if I don't see you before then.


----------



## Steelix_70

Not sure if I can make the race, but you will have a pit tray for the raffle. 

Slow Ed.


----------



## Sundance

*Raffle trailer*

Hey the raffel trailer goes to the paint shop tomorrow =) Lets see some more raffel donations =)


----------



## Super G Man

*5th Annual Benefit Race*

Working on a couple of sweet cars to use as prizes. One is ready, working on the second.


----------



## brownie374

Sponsers so far.
Al Deyoung is donating 2 fast AJ Jets
Steelix Ed is donating one of his race trays
Swami Bob
9 finger hobbies
 Hiram Durant from Echorr
Super G man
Sundance
Tom Stumph
Tom Hiester
Woody Rea
Tjets grig
Gerome
Jws tjet race parts
Breakout Bodies
Gregs Garage Bodies


----------



## Gerome

I'm working on getting some Comp t-shirts and will have a couple of other items.


----------



## brownie374

2xl shirts please we have big racers here!


----------



## honda27

*race*

yea double xx and triple xxx sizes.


----------



## Gerome

OK. I'll have stickers for sale too.


----------



## honda27

*race*

stickers should be free lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

honda27 said:


> yea double xx and triple xxx sizes.


Maybe they will have matching pajama bottoms too :dude:


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> stickers should be free lol.


So he can sell them!


----------



## Gerome

I spoke to my friend at Comp today and have several t-shirts on the way. Probably get a couple of hats too. Not sure about stickers.


----------



## honda27

*race*

ok only 30 days away.


----------



## brownie374

ZBT Speedway said:


> Maybe they will have matching pajama bottoms too :dude:


I would like some comp cam pajama pants! But just to sleep in.


----------



## Bubba 123

brownie374 said:


> Step up guys I need help with door prizes and raffle prizes.ALL proceeds go to the charity and I can provide receipts if you need them.


what types of bodies (T-jet I presume ..) would be of interest here???
no fast chassis, but can through in a bod/custom bod or 2...
TM is an Oncology RN, so.. close to home here...
please advise Brownie :thumbsup:

Bubba (the thankfull) 123
4 w/ I was down w/ surgery & U guys jumped in :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374

Bubba 123 said:


> what types of bodies (T-jet I presume ..) would be of interest here???
> no fast chassis, but can through in a bod/custom bod or 2...
> TM is an Oncology RN, so.. close to home here...
> please advise Brownie :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba (the thankfull) 123
> 4 w/ I was down w/ surgery & U guys jumped in :thumbsup:


We race a variety of jets all hard body,fray style,skinny style which use aurora,jl,dash,model motoring long wheelbase bodies and Indy/Hot rod class.Thanks


----------



## honda27

*race*



brownie374 said:


> I would like some comp cam pajama pants! But just to sleep in.


 he would like them in pink lol.


----------



## Gerome

I don't think they have pajama pants.


----------



## Gerome

They don't


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Bumping it up. The Pool Boys will be donating again this year. See you all there, :dude:


----------



## Super G Man

*5th Annual Benefit Race*

Here are some pictures of the cars/bodies I'm sending as prizes. Team Red Bull Mega G's #1 Vettel and #2 Webber. The chassis in the pictures will be included and are brand new. 2012 Target Ganassi cars #50 2012 Indy winner Dario Franchitti and #9 Scott Dixon. These 2 will be body only and were made with a 3D printer (not by me) for the 1.7 Mega G chassis. #9 will have a number 9 with the correct font applied on the rear wing before sending. 

Cancer is unfortunately something that touches us all. I challenge all you slot car guys to send some stuff to Brownie to help raise money to fight this deadly disease! Ya can't take them with you!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Very cool cars my friend, and very well said about cancer, thank you for your support and hope I can win one of the cars :dude:


----------



## Gerome

I just heard from Comp Cams.

I've got 13 shirts and 5 hats to give at the race.

They make great products!!!


----------



## honda27

*race*

cool I like free shirts and hats woo hoo.:wave:


----------



## Gerome

Well, we might have to charge extra for yours.


----------



## honda27

*race*

why cause its a 2 or 3 xl he he.:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374

If they are raffles they won't be free!


----------



## honda27

*races*

I may not be there depends on work.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

honda27 said:


> I may not be there depends on work.


now you know why some of us dont make all the races. work while you can young man :dude:


----------



## Brian 1811

Looks like I have to clean the dust off the old HO box and get some cars ready this is a great event with some great people.


----------



## Gerome

honda27 said:


> why cause its a 2 or 3 xl he he.:thumbsup:


There is a 3X in the box.


----------



## brownie374

Brian 1811 said:


> Looks like I have to clean the dust off the old HO box and get some cars ready this is a great event with some great people.


Glad to hear it was hoping you could make it and maybe you can talk your dad into coming!


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> I may not be there depends on work.


Too bad you can't make it we have comp cams shirts that might fit you this year!


----------



## brownie374

One of our retired racers that we haven't seen in awhile is coming to the race,he's big and has a badge!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Hey Honda, dont take it wrong what I said, its good your working. Hope to see you there Brian, miss our comments lol, and hopefully our armed Marshall will show, miss seeing you guys. :dude:


----------



## honda27

*race*

I still might make it if work don't get in the way.


----------



## brownie374

Bump it up.Prizes are coming in still you have to be here to win,lots of cool stuff!


----------



## Sundance

*Sunday sunday sunday*

A/FX Nut and I will C ya Sunday :thumbsup:  :wave: :tongue: :freak:


----------



## honda27

*race*

yes I will be there see you then. zoom we go.


----------



## Ratwagon64

I'm planing to make it this year.


----------



## brownie374

Got some great prizes to raffle off hope to see lots of racers and maybe just maybe this year I can win some goodies.Gerome (Rick) our long distance racer will be in town saturday afternoon and he and I will be going to the races at Illiana if anyone want to join us.We have $296.00 in donations already.


----------



## Gerome

Hopefully I can win one of those nice Comp Cams t-shirts.


----------



## ajd350

You guys have a great race for a great cause! Wish I could be there a part of it as it's always among the best events of the year. Have fun and good luck in the raffles!


----------



## honda27

*race*

i can only buy chances to win all the tjets cars. lol:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Keep it "gas-free" honda, and indoor voice only!!!!!!!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Caribbean pools will be adding $300.00 big ones this year. Good cause and good support from some kick ass workers and one Hell of a Inground Pool Company. If your serious about a Inground Pool, let me know. Thats Caribbean Pools of Schererville Indiana, hey had to get some advertisement in there lol. :dude:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

honda27 said:


> stickers should be free lol.


Stickers are free, its called a donations. You do understand what this race is really for. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Darrelle needs to save some money so he can go to the Fray.


----------



## honda27

*race*

ok im sick of smart comments if u cant say any thing nice then don't say anything at all.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Thanks Rick for a good day at the races. I think every one had a good time. Lots of good food and laughs, And all for a good cause. Pat


----------



## honda27

*race*

thanks for a good day of races and food and to ev 1 who made it see you all again next yr.:wave: I took a 1st place in fat tire b main and 3rd place in iroc,s.


----------



## brownie374

Thanks Guys 15 racers $1811.00!


----------



## Steelix_70

Thanks Rick for a fun day of racing and the good food. I will have full results and picture up on Monday. But just like to say both track record fell today in skinny tire and fat tire t-jets to Mike using the new OS3 controller that I slow Ed won at the Ohio Cup way to go Mike.


----------



## ajd350

Well done, guys!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Thank You Rick for hosting a good day of racing for a good cause. :dude:


----------



## ski23

Another great benefit race! Thanks Rick for hosting the event for a great cause. Great group of racers, awesome raffles, good food and some intense racing. Thanks to 9 finger and others for the door prizes, thanks to Sled for letting me try the os3 controller and thanks to the group for pushing all of us to beat records!


----------



## Gerome

Yes a great day of racing for a great cause. I just got home after driving straight back after my mishap.

Darrell, everybody ribs you because you ask for it but you continuing to act like you will get people banned from here is just sad.


----------



## Brian 1811

Thanks Rick for a great day of racing and tons of laughs all for great cause.


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> Keep it "gas-free" honda, and indoor voice only!!!!!!!



Well, "UNFORTUNATELY" Slotcarman, Honda couldn't keep it gas free and almost incapacitated three racers. "FORTUNATELY" I was upwind of the fan and was unaffected by Honda's chemical attack. 

I had an enjoyable day. This was my first race since August of 2012. I was rusty but felt I did ok overall. Just wished I lived closer to you guys. Then I could race on a regular basis.

The real winner we could agree on is the people the American Cancer Society will help from the money that was rasied. 

Thank you Rick and everyone for the fun and welcoming atmosphere that is Medora Speedway. Also Rick, thanks for loaning cars to me so I could race. 

Randy.


----------



## Steelix_70

Skinny tire t-jet qualifying was very close, if you had one off you where in the B main.

1 Brownie 38
2 Mike 37
3 Slow Ed 35
4 Greg 34
5 Darrell 34
6 Chris 34
7 Jon 34
8 Larry 34
9 Bruce 33
10 Tom 32
11 Brain 32
12 Pat 32
13 Randy 31
14 Rick 30
15 Bart 30

The B main was up first 8 cars and winner moves up. when the dust all cleared Larry beat Pat by one car length.

B Main Results

1 Larry 68
2 Pat 68
3 Tom 64
4 Randy 64
5 Bruce 64
6 Rick 63
7 Brain 60
8 Bart 60

With the A Main all set, can we say it was fast and Mike was out front and never looked back. At the end Mike comes up the winner and a New Track Record, he beat Al's record buy a lap and I heard him say, I can't say for sure but it was something about Al and how slow his cars are.

A Main results

1 Mike 76 NTR
2 Brownie 74
3 Greg 69
4 Slow Ed 69
5 Larry 68
6 Jon 68
7 Chris 67
8 Darrell 65



B main Winners



A Main Winners


----------



## Steelix_70

With the skinny tire t-jets done. It was time for some fat tire t-jet racing. First up the qualifying. 

1 Mike 44
2 Brownie 43
3 Greg 42
4 Chris 42
5 Slow Ed 41 
6 Larry 41
7 Pat 40
8 Jon 40
9 Darrell 40
10 Tom 38
11 Bart 37
12 Rick 36
13 Randy 36
14 Bruce 35
15 Brian 34

B Main up first and again it was a nail biter, Darrell beats Jon buy a half a lap.

1 Darrell 81
2 Jon 80
3 Rick 77
4 Randy 77
5 Brian 75
6 Tom 75
7 Bart 74
8 Bruce 73

The A Main was next. Again can we say Fast and again Mike got out front and never looked back with the win and a New Track Record beating Ricks old record buy a lap.

1 Mike 89 NTR
2 Brownie 87 
3 Chris 85 how did my cars get so fast?
4 Pat 81
5 Slow Ed 81 my cars are getting slower every day.
6 Darrell 79 
7 Larry 79 
8 Greg 77



B Main Winners



A Main Winners


----------



## Steelix_70

Last race was the IROC Afx cars. Can we say Brownie doesn't want to lose all the races to Mike. 

1 Brownie
2 Mike
3 Darrell I got two podium finishes
4 Pat
5 Tom
6 Slow Ed is it time to go magnet car racing yet.
7 Randy
8 Larry
9 Rick


----------



## ajd350

Man, I'm gonna have to put in some OT at the Dyno Shop to hang with you guys. Maybe I need an Ed Sled to keep up!


----------



## A/FX Nut

Actually in the FAT TIRE "B" Main it was Rick that won the tie breaker for 3rd place. Poor guy, Saturday he was on I-57 and a deer ran into the side of his car. Caved in the door and shattered the window. I think it was the passenger side. 

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*race*

was the drivers door afx nut get it right lol.


----------



## Steelix_70

A/FX Nut said:


> Actually in the FAT TIRE "B" Main it was Rick that won the tie breaker for 3rd place. Poor guy, Saturday he was on I-57 and a deer ran into the side of his car. Caved in the door and shattered the window. I think it was the passenger side.
> 
> Randy.


oops my mistake, I should have seen that, as it was the car he won from Al on the podium.


----------



## Gerome

And a great car it is. I have been lucky to win a Verb skinny tire car the second year, a Hiram Durant car last year and Al's car this year.

As for my real car I drove all the way home after the race last night in the rain. Got in at 2:30am. Dropped my car off at Abbra and got a nice rental today.


----------



## honda27

*race*

did you get wet or u stop and put the plastic over the window.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Thank You SLED for posting the results and pics. I would tell you how my car went faster but then I wouldnt be up top, and I am keeping it a secret lol. :dude:
Next time dont let Mikey use your controller lol, he doesnt need any help

Two Podium Darrell is still under review, next time we will hold the cars after qualifying and see where he ends up lol


----------



## Gerome

honda27 said:


> did you get wet or u stop and put the plastic over the window.


Got a little wet when I first left because there were three wrecks on 80/94 so I had to drive slower. Once I got rolling around 80 mph it was smooth sailing. Kept looking for deer along the way.


----------



## honda27

*race*

yo it don't say any thing In the rules about changing the tires on the car.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

honda27 said:


> yo it don't say any thing In the rules about changing the tires on the car.:wave:


dont fret Frenchie, I dont really care, but just to set you straight, had the cars been put away til race time you wouldnt have been able to change tires, you got the two plaques, congratulations, but once again to set you straight, had they been in holding, you never would have had the chance to change tires, but it didnt make any difference, other than you getting your plaques, what ever floats your boat, to bad you didnt bet me the $20.00 bucks on the race, you would have your plaques and I would be $20.00 richer. Peace out D-man, you earned your plaques:dude:


----------



## honda27

*race*

but I allready ran 1 heat in the race before I changed the tires.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Darrell beat me out for third place in IROC. I had more laps but we raced Championship style for points. So yes he got 2 plaques. Good job Darrell, and I felt I was a winner before the racing even started. Won some good raffles. Lets see. I won the $50.00 gift certificate from Tjetsgrig for armature balancing. $60.00 in gift cards from JW's HO Speed parts. I won a pit box from Slow Ed. I also got the Breakout bodies hat and 3 nice bodies, and some 9 Finger bodies. So I have to say a BIG THANK YOU to all the great racers and suppliers for donating to the American Cancer Soceity benefit race. Pat Cole :wave:


----------



## brownie374

I would like to thank all the sponsors and the racers without you we could not have done it !I wish I have would have kept a total from the first 3 races but I know in the total for the last 2 years is over $3800.00!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob

brownie374 said:


> I would like to thank all the sponsors and the racers without you we could not have done it !I wish I have would have kept a total from the first 3 races but I know in the total for the last 2 years is over $3800.00!



That's really cool buddy! Way to go racers! Glad to be a part of it; thank you for the opportunity!

Tom


----------

